# **** bagriders & bagyards: A winning combination!! ****



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*I've been speaking with [email protected] and they are now an "Authorized" distributor for "Bagyard" air-ride struts! *

*Not to mention they carry a full line of Airlift XL "Slam series", and every component needed to get your car laying frame.*

*If you've been thinking about air-ride, and you want a "One-Stop" place to get everything.. *

*BAGRIDERS*
*PHONE:802-488-5083 *
*[ Monday - Friday 9-5 US Eastern Standard Time ]*

*www.bagriders.com*


*Best Customer Service in the Industry Hands Down :thumbup:*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

WOW this is great news!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just ordered all my goodies today. Great guy, Great Service. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> *Best Customer Service in the Industry Hands Down :thumbup:*


Thank's for posting Kevin. I hear you had a nice chat with Lindsay today. We're really excited for our first pallets to arrive from BagYard!



3-0-4 said:


> Just ordered all my goodies today. Great guy, Great Service. :thumbup::beer:


Thanks for your order Jesse


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Wait... does this mean Will gets his stuff DIRECTLY from Bagyard or does he still have to go through Andrew to get them? If it's direct with Bagyard and we don't have to deal with Andrew's BS anymore, I may actually continue to support Bagyard.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

SoloGLI said:


> Wait... does this mean Will gets his stuff DIRECTLY from Bagyard or does he still have to go through Andrew to get them? If it's direct with Bagyard and we don't have to deal with Andrew's BS anymore, I may actually continue to support Bagyard.



x2!!:thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy **** this is awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> Wait... does this mean Will gets his stuff DIRECTLY from Bagyard


Correct sir


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Correct sir


Will, you may have just saved Bagyard's reputation. For the love of Air Ride and everything good in the car scene, whatever you do, please continue your amazing customer service. I'm very happy to hear that Bagyard finally wised up and is allowing for another distributor. Looks like I may stay on the Bagyard bandwagon after all.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Please, Please keep this topic all about Bagriders & Bagyard... Let's not get into the past, let's be excited for the future and to know there is a "one-stop shop" for all your air-ride requirements :beer:

Wishing you guys the best for 2011 :thumbup:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Congrats and good luck with everything guys :thumbup: Sounds like a promising future for the airride community :beer:


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Definitely awesome news for the air community!:thumbup:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

so will you guys honor bagyards warranty on previous sales through ort?


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

Good luck with any warranty claims or build time issues via bagriders. As I understand it ORT is the only authorized bagyard dealer in North America.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

big bentley said:


> Good luck with any warranty claims or build time issues via bagriders. As I understand it ORT is the only authorized bagyard dealer in North America.


If Will is working directly with Bagyard, I would think that qualifies him as an authorized dealer...

Is this correct? Or am I missing something?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

big bentley said:


> Good luck with any warranty claims or build time issues via bagriders. As I understand it ORT is the only authorized bagyard dealer in North America.


I feel as though you didn't read the thread, jumped the gun, and just posted something very nonsensical. 

If it is no secret that ORT does not stock bagyard stuff, but rather has it dropped shipped from Austria, and if ORT is (was) the sole bagyard dealer in the United States, where is Will getting his pallets of bagyard products? Ah, yes, it's because he's a dealer now.


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

I've inquired directly about becoming a bagyard dealer myself. From what I was told by Bagyard there is a rock solid deal with ORT and that no bagyards destined for North American soil can be purchased directly from Bagyard only from ORT.

This tells me that either bagyard has broken their end of the deal or Bagriders is not buying them directly. My guess is that they are in fact trading air lift product to someone in Europe to circumvent the appropriate channels.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

big bentley said:


> I've inquired directly about becoming a bagyard dealer myself. From what I was told by Bagyard there is a rock solid deal with ORT and that no bagyards destined for North American soil can be purchased directly from Bagyard only from ORT.
> 
> This tells me that either bagyard has broken their end of the deal or Bagriders is not buying them directly. My guess is that they are in fact trading air lift product to someone in Europe to circumvent the appropriate channels.


Well considering you're Joe Schmo from the States without an established air ride business, they probably had no interest in dealing with you. I tried the same thing, and they said they no to me too, and I've personally met Andreas before. But Will has done an exceptional job over the last year or so. I have a hard time believing Bagyard signed an exclusivity contract that would be for an indefinite period of time, if an actual contract even existed. But Will said it himself in this thread that he is dealing directly with Bagyard, so not sure why you would assume otherwise.


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

I'm going to bite my tongue a little on this response, but while you may not know me, I've done more for the VW community than 99% of the forum members on here.

If I wanted to be a dealer and it was possible to deal with Bagyard directly I would be.

It's obviously in Wills best interest to claim to be an authorized dealer, but until it's on the Bagyard site I won't believe it.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

big bentley said:


> I'm going to bite my tongue a little on this response, but while you may not know me, I've done more for the VW community than 99% of the forum members on here.


Very true.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

subscribing for my intrigue


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

love my bagyards :heart:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

big bentley said:


> I'm going to bite my tongue a little on this response, but while you may not know me, I've done more for the VW community than 99% of the forum members on here.
> 
> If I wanted to be a dealer and it was possible to deal with Bagyard directly I would be.
> 
> It's obviously in Wills best interest to claim to be an authorized dealer, but until it's on the Bagyard site I won't believe it.


QFT :beer:


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

no fuggin way.


----------



## KP @ the bat (Nov 2, 2008)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

This is win


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Sub'd for Judge Judy ruling.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

If bagriders is posting big banner ads saying that they are a bagyard authorized dealer I'm pretty sure that's the truth. It would be pretty ballsey to run huge banners with a false claim on a public forum.


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

It would be, I'm always the conspiracy theorist in a crowd which is why I'm calling BS.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I dont know why this is even being discussed? 

Yes Bagriders is an authorized dealer now. Check the site :thumbup:

Bagriders is good people


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

big bentley said:


> I'm going to bite my tongue a little on this response, but while you may not know me, I've done more for the VW community than 99% of the forum members on here.
> 
> If I wanted to be a dealer and it was possible to deal with Bagyard directly I would be.
> 
> It's obviously in Wills best interest to claim to be an authorized dealer, but until it's on the Bagyard site I won't believe it.


I love when people talk **** without knowing who their dealing with. Alex, Neil isn't just "Joe Schmo" as you put it.. Always been a fan of your cabby Neil :thumbup:



Ben from RI said:


> I dont know why this is even being discussed?
> 
> Yes Bagriders is an authorized dealer now. Check the site :thumbup:
> 
> Bagriders is good people


Which site? I looked on Bagriders and all I see is airlift stuff, and on Bagyards site it still doesn't have them listed as one of their dealers http://www.bagyardairride.com/


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

Should this be true, it's great news.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Travy said:


> Which site? I looked on Bagriders and all I see is airlift stuff


The Bagyards appear in the drop down menus when you are speccing your air setup and the graphic at the top of this thread is from the bagrider's main page if you watch the images scroll. 

*Not trying to take sides in this little squabble....just helping travy out since he's usually so good at finding things for me:laugh:*


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

If all it takes to be an authorized dealer is to call yourself one, then so am I. Changing your website to say it doest make it so.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Tucci said:


> Should this be true, it's great news.


Its true guys...

Thats all im going to say


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Retromini said:


> The Bagyards appear in the drop down menus when you are speccing your air setup and the graphic at the top of this thread is from the bagrider's main page if you watch the images scroll.
> 
> *Not trying to take sides in this little squabble....just helping travy out since he's usually so good at finding things for me:laugh:*


Thanks Andrew, I didn't go that far in to it. I stopped after I clicked golf -> mk4 and only saw Airlifts. :beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Bag Riders re-did their site as of last night so they may be missing some content


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

everything just turns intp sh&t in this site eh... 

either way, glad the new site is up will.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

are they going to stock in the US?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Kiddie Rose said:


> are they going to stock in the US?


Yes, we're ironing out the details for our first shipment tomorrow.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

maybe i missed it on the site but for people who are ordering kits now(XL mkiv's), whats the ETA on kits?
and how long is the sale going for?


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Game over. Good job Will.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

VRtotheSix said:


> Game over. Good job Will.


Seriously. Bagriders just took over the VW air game in North America with this move.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

UghRice said:


> Seriously. Bagriders just took over the VW air game in North America with this move.


Eh I'm huge supporter of Will and all the guys over at bagriders. They have an awesome operation going and I'm sure they will uphold the same superior customer service they've always had with all their new products. 

but lets not forget steve and his operation over at open road. They are also running a successful lucrative business and both deserve our support. 

Will and the guys over at BR you'll always have my business. but lets not forget the guys of ORT and the great service they've offered so many others 


Round of applause for all those who support our addiction to going up and down :beer:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Main reason why I choose Airlift over Bagyards was the lack of information on retailers web sites.
Now Will is telling us that they simply won't have just information about it, they will also have stock for Bagyard struts.

That is a win-win situation.

I love my Airlifts but this is a great move for Bagyards :thumbup:

You'll never go wrong with Bagriders anyway


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

Love BagRiders, i have always been treated right. This is a great move for their company, and I will continue to purchase through Will, as i have in the past!

This is Good news, and hopefully will shed more light on another major established player in Air Ride equipment for VW's. One that may have lost business because of their distance from the N/A market!

:thumbup::thumbup: for both compaines!


----------



## WillSon (Jul 19, 2008)

BR > ORT

I can not count the amount of people that have had nothing but negative things to say about ORT and their operation. 

Bagriders? Well lets just say I've never heard of anyone having an adverse thing to say about their organization top to bottom. My experience with them was excellent and everything I have ordered from them has arrived in a timely fashion, backed with excellent customer service from beginning to end. Even when there was an issue with a part malfunctioning I called and it was swapped out immediately.

Congratulations Guys :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

WillSon said:


> Bagriders? Well lets just say I've never heard of anyone having an adverse thing to say about their organization top to bottom. My experience with them was excellent and everything I have ordered from them has arrived in a timely fashion, backed with excellent customer service from beginning to end. Even when there was an issue with a part malfunctioning I called and it was swapped out immediately.
> 
> Congratulations Guys :thumbup::thumbup:


X2 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

I have to agree with Neil (bigbently) on this topic. Andrew has a very very strong contract direct with bagyard and I would love to see a copy of Wills contract. If Will just bought some stock from someone else and claims to be a dealer, that will be not be a smart move on his behalf.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Travy said:


> Thanks Andrew, I didn't go that far in to it. I stopped after I clicked golf -> mk4 and only saw Airlifts. :beer:


open your eyes dumbass 



oh and here are some smileys so people can tell i'm joking:

:laugh::laugh::beer::screwy:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

more companies distributing the better!!! Then it will be a game of customer service....which it should of been all along.... props to bagyard for expanding:thumbup::beer:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> Eh I'm huge supporter of Will and all the guys over at bagriders. They have an awesome operation going and I'm sure they will uphold the same superior customer service they've always had with all their new products.
> 
> but lets not forget steve and his operation over at open road. They are also running a successful lucrative business and both deserve our support.
> 
> ...



It's just a matter of being able to have an actual website to go to and a tangible list of items to choose from. As long as Bagriders has BY in stock, there isn't going to be that long wait on fab time and shipping. U no?

Nothing negative to say about ORT, honestly, I've heard good things about them :beer: It seems like they're finally working on building up a website, too :thumbup:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

bagriders :thumbup:


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

While Will or anyone at Bagriders isnt under any obligation to respond to me, it is certainly interesting that it hasnt happened yet.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

big bentley said:


> While Will or anyone at Bagriders isnt under any obligation to respond to me, it is certainly interesting that it hasnt happened yet.


i see this



[email protected] said:


> Yes, we're ironing out the details for our first shipment tomorrow.


not sure why all you bagyard guys are getting all nervous about this....nothing wrong with some competition in the marketplace


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

Im not currently an air guy of any sort, but hopefully I will be soon. I've been doing as much research as I can over the last few months and if there is competition in the market place great, I just want to make sure if other companies are in fact authorized dealers and I have a warranty problem that it is honored as they are non transferable.

I cant lie, Im also a little umad about not being a dealer. Just like at least one other person in this thread.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

It's obvious you've got a chip on your shoulder, that's clear to see.


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

yep, its roughly the size of a boulder.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

big bentley said:


> Im not currently an air guy of any sort, but hopefully I will be soon. I've been doing as much research as I can over the last few months and if there is competition in the market place great, I just want to make sure if other companies are in fact authorized dealers and I have a warranty problem that it is honored as they are non transferable.
> 
> I cant lie, Im also a little umad about not being a dealer. Just like at least one other person in this thread.


well based on reading your sig looks like you are an authorized bagyard dealer

so not really sure what your point is here


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

ForVWLife said:


> well based on reading your sig looks like you are an authorized bagyard dealer
> 
> so not really sure what your point is here


Thats my point. Claiming to be an authorized dealer doesnt actually make me one.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Congrats Neil! :laugh:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

big bentley said:


> Thats my point. Claiming to be an authorized dealer doesnt actually make me one.


i dont really see a point in there

bagriders is an established company....we are not talking about some guy with a website claiming to be a dealer for all these companys and nothing to show for it

will got the first shipment of the new airlift xl's.....i dont see airlift sending that to a no name...non established company...so why the need to doubt his ability to work with bagyard as a dealer?


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Just because you've done a lot for the VW scene, does not mean you would do well managing an air suspension distribution company. 

There are two companies dedicated to distributing air products for the VW scene in North America. Bagriders has an outstanding reputation in the VW air game. I hate to sound harsh, but that's just not a reputation you have. 

I can understand if you want to see his contract because you only want to deal with businesses with ethical practices, but there is no need to call anyone at BR out because you are upset that you got burned or something.


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

I know that currently running a business isnt for me. I make to much in my day job to give it up for personal satisfaction. 

I do also know that many people have tried to become a dealer for BY, got referred to ORT, then turned down. I also think its entirely possible for BR to do as I've said above in order to drum up new business for themselves and potentially convince BY to break their deal with ORT. 

Again my concern is purchasing product from an unauthorized dealer and not getting a warranty.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

big bentley said:


> I know that currently running a business isnt for me. I make to much in my day job to give it up for personal satisfaction.
> 
> I do also know that many people have tried to become a dealer for BY, got referred to ORT, then turned down. I also think its entirely possible for BR to do as I've said above in order to drum up new business for themselves and potentially convince BY to break their deal with ORT.
> 
> Again my concern is purchasing product from an unauthorized dealer and not getting a warranty.


well maybe you should be addressing this with bagyard directly and not in this thread where you are only speculating and making yourself look dumb by your posts and your sig 

2 cents


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

First off, I would like thank everyone for your support!

*BagYard has chosen to move much of their international distribution to their affiliate company BagYard AirRide UK.*

Bag Riders has teamed up with BagYard UK to keep a continuous inventory and to further push world wide distribution. Thanks to Eddy at BagYard and Paul at BagYard UK for making it happen. We're happy to be on board!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

ForVWLife said:


> well maybe you should be addressing this with bagyard directly and not in this thread where you are only speculating and making yourself look dumb by your posts and your sig
> 
> 2 cents


Exactly... 



[email protected] said:


> First off, I would like thank everyone for your support!
> 
> *BagYard has chosen to move much of their international distribution to their affiliate company BagYard AirRide UK.*
> 
> Bag Riders has teamed up with BagYard UK to keep a continuous inventory and to further push world wide distribution. Thanks to Eddy at BagYard and Paul at BagYard UK for making it happen. We're happy to be on board!


If this doesn't shut you up, then I don't know what you want to see big bentley. You aren't even a potential air ride customer so I'm not even sure what else you could really have to say in this thread.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

wow, finally. A great company with great customer service to deal in Bagyard. I feel bad for ORT :laugh:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> First off, I would like thank everyone for your support!
> 
> *BagYard has chosen to move much of their international distribution to their affiliate company BagYard AirRide UK.*
> 
> Bag Riders has teamed up with BagYard UK to keep a continuous inventory and to further push world wide distribution. Thanks to Eddy at BagYard and Paul at BagYard UK for making it happen. We're happy to be on board!


Congratulations Will, and to everyone at Bagriders. You guys are doing werk :beer:

Are you guys going to be at Dust-off?


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

SoloGLI said:


> Exactly...
> 
> 
> 
> If this doesn't shut you up, then I don't know what you want to see big bentley. You aren't even a potential air ride customer so I'm not even sure what else you could really have to say in this thread.


Actually I am a potential customer as I've indicated several times. PS. eat a dick.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

UghRice said:


> Are you guys going to be at Dust-off?


Yes sir, we'll have Air Lift and BagYard kits on hand.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes sir, we'll have Air Lift and BagYard kits on hand.


Hey Will, EEM will be @ Dustoff also. :thumbup: Look forward to meeting you in person and congrats on acquiring Bagyard product.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes sir, we'll have Air Lift and BagYard kits on hand.


Ahhh snap! If you need any help Will you know where I live :beer:


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

:thumbup: to Bag Riders


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Since your going to be stocking stuff in the US, what about us guys that were from the first bagyard group buy, if we ever have problems would we be able to go through bagriders?


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes sir, we'll have Air Lift and BagYard kits on hand.


Cool. If you guys need any help unloading or anything, just let me know, I'd be more than willing to lend a helping hand :beer:

I dare you to bring some components from the new airlift management system. I want to check that shiz out opcorn:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

big bentley said:


> Actually I am a potential customer as I've indicated several times. PS. eat a dick.


c'mon now dude.


----------



## KP @ the bat (Nov 2, 2008)

FastAndFurious said:


> what about us guys that were from the first bagyard group buy, if we ever have problems would we be able to go through bagriders?



if they let you guys do that, it'll be game over IMO.


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

nap83 said:


> c'mon now dude.


What? I don't like the guy.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

When your shipment arrives, I'd like to purchase a set of supremes :thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

O.G. Kush said:


> if they let you guys do that, it'll be game over IMO.


Bagyards only have a 1 year warranty, anyone that purchased struts from any group buy before last year have already run out of warranty, so that is a non-issue



big bentley said:


> What? I don't like the guy.


LOL so I call you out for being a big baby, and you tell me to eat a dick? No wonder Bagyard turned you down, you're an idiot.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

will you are the man :beer:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> LOL so I call you out for being a big baby, and you tell me to eat a dick? No wonder Bagyard turned you down, you're an idiot.


Boys, boys, out of respect keep the insulting to PMs :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the orders folks.

*We're offering a discount on all BagYard orders placed before our pallets arrive.* PM me for details


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Just orderd mine, thanks agin Will! so excited to get bagyards on my passat and have a stand up company backing them! I cant recomend bagriders enough, great prices and even better customer service. I owe you a beer at SoWo Will :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Congrats Will, and all at BagRiders!


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for all the orders folks.
> 
> *We're offering a discount on all BagYard orders placed before our pallets arrive.* PM me for details


PM sent


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Sound like a win here 

Hope to see these here in the states in-stock without a 4 month wait 

:beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

1lojet1281 said:


> I owe you a beer :


i bet Will is at a drunken stupor everytime he's at a show. sucks to be the man eh Will. :beer:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

WILL!! congrats man. keep doin what youre doin


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

Will I pmed you


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

07silverbullet said:


> Hey Will, EEM will be @ Dustoff also. :thumbup: Look forward to meeting you in person and congrats on acquiring Bagyard product.


Looking froward to it Rich. You're parking in our booth right?




_Dirty_ said:


> Ahhh snap! If you need any help Will you know where I live :beer:


Gary, you're welcome to come unload pallets with us any time. You know I pay in :beer:




Lower it!! said:


> :thumbup: to Bag Riders


Thanks 




FastAndFurious said:


> Since your going to be stocking stuff in the US, what about us guys that were from the first bagyard group buy, if we ever have problems would we be able to go through bagriders?


To my knowledge all components from the first group buy are now out of warranty. Please give us a call and we'll do what we can to help. 

For those who have warranty claims on components that are less than one year old, we're happy to assist you.




NDubber said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:







BLKSUNSHINE said:


> When your shipment arrives, I'd like to purchase a set of supremes :thumbup:


Call me up and we'll set your order up. :thumbup:




nap83 said:


> i bet Will is at a drunken stupor everytime he's at a show. sucks to be the man eh Will. :beer:


Meet for :beer: at H2O? Works for me




ericjohnston27 said:


> WILL!! congrats man. keep doin what youre doin


:wave: PM'd




mk4_1.8t said:


> Will I pmed you


PM returned :thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looking froward to it Rich. You're parking in our booth right?


If that is an invite? Then absolutely :thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Gary, you're welcome to come unload pallets with us any time. You know I pay in :beer:


Sounds good Will :beer::beer:

Pm me the time the next pallet comes in I'll see if I can swing by


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Meet for :beer: at H2O? Works for me


i tried tracking you down after air affair last year to no avail. i wanted to thank you for the tshirt...


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> To my knowledge all components from the first group buy are now out of warranty. Please give us a call and we'll do what we can to help.


That is true, I recieved the last group buy pallet over a year ago now. :thumbup:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

ramon. said:


> That is true, I recieved the last group buy pallet over a year ago now. :thumbup:


You sure about that? I was in the last group buy and didn't receive my struts until the last week of May 2010. Pretty sure the last group buy had barely ended by February 2010.

Been waiting nearly half a year for a warranty fix and have to wait two more months:facepalm:


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

big bentley said:


> I know that currently running a business isnt for me. I make to much in my day job to give it up for personal satisfaction.
> 
> I do also know that many people have tried to become a dealer for BY, got referred to ORT, then turned down. I also think its entirely possible for BR to do as I've said above in order to drum up new business for themselves and potentially convince BY to break their deal with ORT.
> 
> Again my concern is purchasing product from an unauthorized dealer and not getting a warranty.


omg...I'm surprised you're able to fit that ego into the forum...get over yourself, I can't imagine how you act when a girl turns you down


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

Colin. said:


> omg...I'm surprised you're able to fit that ego into the forum...get over yourself, I can't imagine how you act when a girl turns you down


Of all the things you could of qouted from me you've managed to pick something that displays the least amount of arrogance.


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

This is great news for the VW Air scene. Congrats to Will and the whole BR crew! Look forward to catching up this coming season. :thumbup:


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow! This is great news. This may actually sway me to decide to go to bags at some point in the nearer future. It's good to know that if I decide to order Bagyards I have a company that will ship them out right away, rather than waiting X amount of months. :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

sxedub said:


> This is great news for the VW Air scene. Congrats to Will and the whole BR crew! Look forward to catching up this coming season. :thumbup:


Thanks Nick!



euro.lo said:


> Wow! This is great news. This may actually sway me to decide to go to bags at some point in the nearer future. It's good to know that if I decide to order Bagyards I have a company that will ship them out right away, rather than waiting X amount of months. :thumbup: opcorn:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

THANK ****ING GOD
Bag Riders:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Open ROAD, well my mom always said if you have nothing good to say to not say it at all

/


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

lol is that really needed?

Someones feeling a bit threatened . 

opcorn:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> Please, Please keep this topic all about Bagriders & Bagyard... Let's not get into the past, let's be excited for the future and to know there is a "one-stop shop" for all your air-ride requirements :beer:
> 
> Wishing you guys the best for 2011 :thumbup:


:wave:


----------



## lowTDI (Sep 21, 2009)

Will, is there any chance you'll be making some full "kits" with the new baygard stuff?

I was going to purchase some airlifts from you but now all this bagyard stuff, oh boy! Don't know what to do :laugh:

keep up the great work! :beer:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Señor BigJuts said:


> lol is that really needed?
> 
> Someones feeling a bit threatened .
> 
> opcorn:


hahaha yep.

i myself have bag yards and love them but im currentyl getting rid of them for reasons i have.

my boy has got a kit from willand i have spoken to will. i have nothing but good things to say about him and his crew. im extreamly happy to see a great group of guys are able to get us bag yards


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

lowTDI said:


> Will, is there any chance you'll be making some full "kits" with the new baygard stuff?


BagRiders.com

Take a look at the new site. Nearly all full kits are available with both Air Lift and BagYard struts/bag kits. 

You can mix and match, and the price will recalculate accordingly. 




P Q said:


> my boy has got a kit from willand i have spoken to will. i have nothing but good things to say about him and his crew. im extreamly happy to see a great group of guys are able to get us bag yards


Thanks Paul


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

NDubber said:


>




Bag Riders for life, period.


----------



## shortwave360 (Jul 6, 2008)

Bagriders is going to kill it. So many more dubs will be on BYs this season because of this partnership. 

Will does this mean the van now goes on BYs? All Dekotora style? Lol


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Those kind of responses don't reflect well on ORT. Just sayin'.

Based on that facebook post, Andrew must be in a state of denial. I notice he is nowhere to be found.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

ramon. said:


> Yes, because I moved into my new warehouse January 2010 and I brought the pallet from my old place to the new one.


Nope.

I think you might be confusing it with another pallet. I can 100% guarantee you that the pallets from the very last group buy didn't hit US soils until late spring (april,may). The last group buy ended (payments collected, order placed) in February 2010 (I just checked when I sent the payment). I know for a fact that I received my group buy struts the day before leaving for SoWo.

The last group buy is still under warranty for a few more months.

Edit: See here: Thread wasn't even started until the end of January 2010 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4739034


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

as will i


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> Those kind of responses don't reflect well on ORT. Just sayin'.
> 
> Based on that facebook post, Andrew must be in a state of denial. I notice he is nowhere to be found.


seriously, I don't get that guy...


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

:facepalm:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

WAIT!! There isn't a life insurance fairy???


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

and she doesn't help warranty your struts either


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Zorba2.0 said:


> WAIT!! There isn't a life insurance fairy???


No! But for less than the cost of calling Bagyard for warranty replacement, a 50 year old man can insure himself for $500,000.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

doubt it. and if they don't wanna send me o-rings sell them to me or just tell me what size they are.... all i care about is being able to air up my car and drive once the megasquirt is installed. sucks i may have to pull my non leaking strut apart to get an o-ring size so i can fix the leaking side....


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

a2lowvw said:


> doubt it. and if they don't wanna send me o-rings sell them to me or just tell me what size they are.... all i care about is being able to air up my car and drive once the megasquirt is installed. sucks i may have to pull my non leaking strut apart to get an o-ring size so i can fix the leaking side....


What are you complaining about? You bought the most expensive bag set-up on the market, what you expect, GOOD SERVICE OR SOMETHING?


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Service is bar none, Price is perfect, But where are these water traps at? Everything else is in stock and still nothing...

Any word Will?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

If you can't wait, i can pick up one at my local pneumatic supply store and mail it to you. I believe they stock SMC but i'll have to double check.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

UghRice said:


> what you expect, GOOD SERVICE OR SOMETHING?


good service, bad service don't care just want a fuggin o-ring that i have been jumping through hoops on for way too long. if i have to buy something else to drive on i'm gonna ship these back to austria for the updated bag mounts and sell them when they return.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> If you can't wait, i can pick up one at my local pneumatic supply store and mail it to you. I believe they stock SMC but i'll have to double check.


i second this jesse, just let a dude know. i can do this for you too. 

mr. myers pm sent.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

a2lowvw said:


> doubt it. and if they don't wanna send me o-rings sell them to me or just tell me what size they are.... all i care about is being able to air up my car and drive once the megasquirt is installed. sucks i may have to pull my non leaking strut apart to get an o-ring size so i can fix the leaking side....


 is the o ring torn in the leaky one?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

yeah i took it and matched it up the best i could but it still leaks so i am gonna buy the next bigger cross section and see if it will hold


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

a2lowvw said:


> yeah i took it and matched it up the best i could but it still leaks so i am gonna buy the next bigger cross section and see if it will hold


 i work for a hose and fitting company and could probably get you the right one


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

cool, if i have to pull the other side apart i will take you up on that :thumbup:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

FYI 

"We use 22x2.5 mm O-rings for the top plate and 50x2.5 O-rings for the lower bag plate. 22 and 50 is the inner diameter of the ring. 

Best regards
Eddie"


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

I like this news. Will, I will be sending you a message soon, when my new project gets underway.


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

So how's that pallet coming along.


----------

